# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Fortress Forever passe en version 2.4

## ShinSH

Après 7 mois d'attente, la nouvelle version de Fortress Forever est disponible. Pour rappel, ce mod est le travail de fans de Team Fortress Classic (l'ancêtre sur Half Life 1) voulant adapter leur jeu favori sur le moteur Source. Résultat, c'est très moche, mais c'est aussi speed que la version originale. Quelques petites idées prises de TF2 ont été implémentées, notamment avec l'invisibilité du Spy, alors qu'avant il ne pouvait que feindre la mort.
 Au menu de cette mise à jour, diverses améliorations du HUD, un rééquilibrage des classes, 3 nouvelles maps ainsi que des modifications sur une demi douzaine de cartes. Le changelog détaillé est disponible ici. Si c'est votre première partie sur ce mod, je vous conseille d'y jouer en groupe fermé, bien qu'il existe quelques serveurs européens peuplés. Les habitués jouent à Forteress Forever depuis tellement de temps qu'il est difficile de tirer son épingle du jeu.

Voir la news (5 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Nilsou

Mouais... C'est vraiment moche... Et rien que le fait de regarder leur version de 2fort me pique les yeux, ça me fais presque plaisir de jouer sur 2fort de TF2 maintenant^^.

Sur ce coup la , valve a définitivement réussis : un jeu mieux que son prédécesseur en tout point , ambiance ,style graphique, idée... Je ne vois pas quel intérêt les joueurs ont a rester accrocher a TFclassic? Masochisme, nostalgie?

----------


## ShinSH

Gameplay différent, plus axé PGM.

Du genre les medics et les scouts sont les piliers de l'attaque grâce à leur vitesse.

----------


## Nilsou

> Gameplay différent, plus axé PGM.
> 
> Du genre les medics et les scouts sont les piliers de l'attaque grâce à leur vitesse.


Ok, ce n'est pas le cas dans TF2??? ça dépends des map mais le medic reste une classe rapide pilier de l'attaque.

Le scout: ça dépend des cartes.

Si je suis bien : TFclassique ça ressemble a du quake améliore?

----------


## Mikh4il

Pas tellement, c'est plus un jeu d'équipe PGM.

La plus grosse différence avec TF2 est la présence des grenades qui changent le gameplay (chaque classe en avait 1 classique et 1 spécifique), y en avait des bien funky.

----------


## ShinSH

> Ok, ce n'est pas le cas dans TF2??? ça dépends des map mais le medic reste une classe rapide pilier de l'attaque.


Pas dans le sens où le medic fonce seul dans la base adverse, et repart avec le drapeau en ayant tué 3 ennemis.

----------


## BSRobin

Et les maydic d'attak alors ?

----------


## ShinSH

Les maydic d'attak meurent en ayant tué une personne, tout au plus. Rien à voir avec cette version un peu plus lente et plus puissante du scout.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ok, ce n'est pas le cas dans TF2??? ça dépends des map mais le medic reste une classe rapide pilier de l'attaque.
> 
> Le scout: ça dépend des cartes.
> 
> Si je suis bien : TFclassique ça ressemble a du quake améliore?


TFC est plus rapide et plus complexe que TF2. Il est plus axé skill que fun si tu préfères, avec le bunny jump, les conc grenades (qui permettent de faire de grands sauts), le friendly fire, etc etc...D'ailleurs, autant sur Tf2 le scout peut faire mal, autant sur TFC il a intérêt à courir (et il le fait bien). Et il n'y a aucun rapport avec Quake, on se demande si certains y ont déjà joué, à Quake, en voyant certains commentaires ici et là  :tired: 

Sinon je trouve le framerate à la ramasse, c'est une horreur.

----------


## Nono

Je trouve que ça se rapproche déjà plus de Quake que TFC (mais j'ai jamais joué à FF, je me base sur les videos de gameplay pour dire ça)

----------


## JeP

Ca a l'air assez foufou quand même.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je trouve que ça se rapproche déjà plus de Quake que TFC (mais j'ai jamais joué à FF, je me base sur les videos de gameplay pour dire ça)


Et pourtant  :;): 

Difficile de faire plus proche de TFC que TFC lui même.

----------


## Piett

La vidéo est bien sympa dans tout les cas  ::):

----------


## kazcroot

Et ce mod est gratuit ? ::huh::

----------


## Jean Pale

Euh...oui  ::huh:: 

C'est super sympa mais il faudrait jouer entre canards vu le niveau des joueurs en "ffa"  :tired:

----------


## Pataplouf

J'aime bien la vidéo, la seule classe d'attaque est le médic, qui d'ailleurs s'enchaine des sentrys et 3 mecs sans mourir et choppant le drapeau derrière.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ouaip, le heavy/demo/soldier/ingé/sniper c'est de la défense. Il reste le scout et le medic pour attaquer. Le spy lui il est indécis, sa mère était en fait un homme et son père zoophile. Quant au pyro, on s'en fout.

----------


## ShinSH

> Quant au pyro, on s'en fout.


Comme le montre bien la vidéo, qui ne s'attarde sur lui que quelques secondes.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ben il est chiant, comme sur Tf2, mais contre de bons joueurs se déplaçant à une vitesse folle, à moins de "mouse1" sur le drapeau je vois pas. Puis dans les couloirs il peut être fatal, et y'en a pas mal. Mais personnellement, jouer le scout rusher suicidaire me plait bien, ça m'a bien amusé et c'est pas si dur que ça au final malgré ce que j'entendais.

----------


## gros_bidule

Hahum, ça manque un peu d'âme tout ça (le mod)  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Putain, ça me rappelle TFC  :Emo: . J'avais bien passé 5 ans en équipe avec ce jeu, aucun autre jeu qui m'avait scotché à ce point. Et la communauté était un peu analogue à celle des canards, on se connaissait presque tous c'était le pied. Et ça demande énormément de skill ce genre de jeu, skill que j'ai jamais su acquérir  ::ninja:: . Je m'y mettrais bien tiens  :tired: .

Apparemment le spy sert enfin à quelque chose mais le snipe et le pyro servent toujours à rien  ::P: . Je me rappelle encore que c'est vers la dernière année du jeu (enfin, de la FTFCL) que des spécialistes français en demoman sont apparus, et que ça avait révolutionné pas mal de truc.

----------


## Jean Pale

Le sniper reste bien relou quand même. Et en map VIP le pyro sert pour son jetpack !

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je voulais dire en match  ::P: .

----------

